# My 02 A6 is stuck in park!!



## crazyT (May 31, 2009)

My automatic A6 is stuck in park. The light is always off that shows you if the brake is depressed or not. I messed with a few fuses and when I took out Fuse No. 31 I could finally get out of park. But when i put the fuse back in, it wont move out of park again. I'm in desperate need of help!


----------



## low fuel (Sep 11, 2008)

any idea what fault codes are stored in the ecm. Is the transmission in limp mode (is your PRNDL all lit up)?


----------



## E85TT (Oct 25, 2012)

its probably your brake switch. easy/cheap fix


----------

